# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  CRS in IQ3

## takumee

I just set up this yesterday.

very new in CRS. am thinking what can i do to speed up the cycling process?

can i introduce some fishes now which can help cycle the tank and yet able to live with my crs in the later stage?

i saw some tanks they have those fishes like sucker fish like capabilities.

any bros out there with iq3 tank wanna share your inputs?

my humble virgin setup for CRS.

please enjoy for the friday.

----------


## schizome

Wow how are you maintaining the temperature required? It will be a challenge to keep CRS in such a small tank but that's what makes it fun! Maybe you might want to test your parameters first and if they are ok, throw in one or two otos in as they will be able to live peacefully with CRS.

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

can buy or diy a mini clip on fan or diy a tank cover

----------


## goody992828

Start with lower grade crs first once your tank is cycled. Otto will be the best fish to live with shrimp.

----------


## takumee

thanks for all replies.

im in an air condition office envieonment temp from 23-26.

after 7 air con will be switched off.

saw the ottos but somehow find them looks very out of place in my nano tank. (as in easily visible within such a small tank)

i saw some really nice sucker with black body and bright blue spots on its body at c328 today.

its really small but pricey at 10 each.

can i put them in?meanwhile they got no waste to eat will they eat on my plants?

----------


## takumee

cycling usually how long?

any other type of shrimps i can put in now?

say 1 or 2 which when my tank is cycled, i will introduce some lower grade CRS.

so excited about my crs.. hehe :Grin:

----------


## schizome

Ah then the temperature should be ok. I think you're talking about a pleco if I'm not wrong. Don't think you should keep them with shrimps as I think ottos are one of the few fishes that are strictly herbivorous so they are safe.

----------


## takumee

you make me feel so small in my CRS world..

kudos for your enthusiasms..

----------


## takumee

wow.

so now if i introduce the ottos in they will just feed on my moss?

----------


## schizome

Ottos feed on algae not moss so don't have to worry about your moss disappearing.

Haha I'm planning to set up something like yours to put in my hall residence when I start school in August so my comments are more or less my ideas!

Patience is the key in this hobby so everything should go fine if you take it slow!

----------


## takumee

ehh.

now my tank no algae as still new. meaning to say not necessary to introduce ottos now?

i got another issue here. as my tank is really small, and water to evaporate from time to time.

is it okay that i just top up to my desired level every day direct with tap water?

any detrimental impacts?

----------


## schizome

You can still introduce otto to quicken the cycling phase. If you see that they are hungry maybe drop in abit of shrimp food coz they do eat them. Never top up your tank with tap water directly as it has chlorine. Aged or distilled water should be fine but do watch your gH.

----------


## takumee

thanks for your advice.

just went to c328 and was told i can start introducing some crs to test water.not necessary to wait till 4 weeks since my tank is small.

else i can just buy some cycled water and run in a few days.

anyway, where can i buy good crs at good price? went to crs H before. nice place but of course boutique price.

----------


## schizome

I think it's still too early to test water. Cycle for at least one week for the tank to settle down. And you don't have to BUY cycled water just get a cup or two from any running tank or any bros here.

For cheap CRS definitely buy them from breeders in the forum!

----------


## takumee

if i just buy from fish shop, do i still have to wait for a week?

----------


## schizome

It is still better to imo to let the bacteria settle down.

----------


## hyun007

> if i just buy from fish shop, do i still have to wait for a week?


If you are impatience, you can always try with a couple of lower grade first.

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

if not you can just buy afew cherries to see how it goes first

----------


## koji

Get water test kit to find out if your water is ideal. No point keep guessing.

----------


## takumee

the pump by IQ3 seems a little strong from the current i see.

anyway i can adjust it?

----------


## takumee

the pump by IQ3 seems a little strong from the current i see.

anyway i can adjust it?

----------


## takumee

cannot resist the temptations.

bought 2 low grade crs..

hope they are doing well. 2hrs and counting..

please enjoy the photos..

----------


## takumee



----------


## schizome

Does the manual of the IQ3 state how to adjust flowrate? Else can add one piece of sponge at the outlet to buffer the currents. Haha you better hope your parameters are stabilized already!

----------


## takumee

yesh..

i just checked the power head and adjusted to minimum plus added a sponge as additional filters.

stay tune..will update more photos along the way.

thanks to bro schizome who has been very active with my noob queries. : )

im so tempted now to get a chiller and set up a 2 footer at home..

here some more to enjoy..

----------


## WiNd08

For your information, Otos are very sensitive fishes too. Adding them too early will them due to ammonia poisoning.

Have learnt my lesson when I killed at least 3 Otos when I was cycling my 4ft planted  :Sad:

----------


## takumee

if my crs can stay alive for a week, does it mean im okay to introduce my crs?

----------


## WiNd08

hard to say, if you know nitrogen cycle, ammonia will be broken down into nitrate which requires sometimes. The suddenly spike in nitrate during that period (i guess around 1 week?) might kill the CRS too, especially in a small tank where water parameters can fluctuate easily.

----------


## koji

Simplity put it this way, Shrimps are more sensitive than otto. I have cases where otto surviving well in a tank but shrimps cannot.

A simple water test like Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate will help you clear your doubts. But some how you are just ignoring them and hoping for the best....

Well, I also hope the current shrimps regardless good or lower grade can pull through the guessing game. Thus I feel this thread of asking what is happening to your tank and answers not taken by heart a waste of bandwidth...

----------


## takumee

I admit I'm impatient but since such a small tank, water parameters are difficult to keep track not alone to make necessary adjustments.

Ya,hope I'm not killing innocent lives.

Cheers for the weekend.

----------


## takumee

Koji
I feel your words are a little belittle over people who share the same passions and enthusiasm over the same hobby.

You do not really reply much to my ignorant questions I admit and here you are saying something so sarcastic.

Yes. I read your post and I know your a pro in photography.

Everybody go their strong hobbies and are constantly learning new hobbies.

I read my stuffs and just that some questions are better off ask direct through forums which is why we are here for.

FYI,photography I'm into it also.owns a 5D mark 2 And I'm a freelance photographer.

I have successfully kept a 4 footer marine tank for 2 yrs no problem at all.

Horology is my keen area of interest also.

So. We are all learning here.

Thanks

----------


## schizome

Cut some slack guys this is just a hobby! If takumee's shrimps don't make it then it will be a lesson learnt and he'll be more proficient in rearing CRS in future. Everyone makes mistakes right!

By the way, do keep wind08's words in mind. The will be a nitrate spike soon as the ammonia gets broken down.

----------


## koji

> Koji
> I feel your words are a little belittle over people who share the same passions and enthusiasm over the same hobby.
> 
> You do not really reply much to my ignorant questions I admit and here you are saying something so sarcastic.
> 
> Yes. I read your post and I know your a pro in photography.
> 
> Everybody go their strong hobbies and are constantly learning new hobbies.
> 
> ...


 I apologise if my statement causes misunderstanding. I got no intention to belittle you or anyone. Neither am I claiming I'm very good in any field. I'm not the least bothered who own what and what I doesn't. End of the day, my saying is to have proper test kits so that water are all tested out and having the problem solved base on the finding rather than hoping for in my eyes, without these finding it will be a waste of time and effort to keep hoping for the best.

Once again, I apologise if my statement causes any misunderstanding.l

----------


## hyun007

If the CRS died, it will be a good lesson learned.
If not, it is good as well.

We should know the result within a couple of weeks.
I have the feeling his CRS will survive, even though his "low grade" CRS is not the lowest grade.
I do prefer a live plant to be in the tank to help cycled the water.

It is just 2 CRS at the moment, if he add 10 or 12, then it is a different story.

----------


## takumee

what a wet monday morning.

to koji, my apologies to you. guess im a little over-reacted and sensitive that day.

2 crs still going strong. hope they can make it throughout.

cheers to all shrimp lovers out there.

----------


## insider

Well take your time to observe the CRS it will be able to make it since there is only 2 of it in there.

----------


## takumee

for iq3, what is the maximum crs you reckon i can have?

breeding in such a small tank possible?

----------


## takumee

Heres a quick update after 3 weeks.

Happy to say casualty 0 so far.

Here sone updates with snail and more crs.

Happy to say a week has pass no issues.

----------


## hyun007

Nice to hear that.
Keep up further update when berried.

I am jealous, I want to have one as well!!!
Only issue now is that I cannot provide them the temperature that they required which I am more concern with.

Most of the time, it is not the water that kill the CRS but the temperature.

----------


## hyun007

Nice to hear that.
Keep up further update when berried.

I am jealous, I want to have one as well!!!
Only issue now is that I cannot provide them the temperature that they required which I am more concern with.

Most of the time, it is not the water that kill the CRS but the temperature.

----------


## alvinchan80

Nice to see another person using IQ3 tank for shrimps... your tank very nice compare to mine... mine very commercial... =(
i think i need to create another scape soon... also thinking of upgrading to a 2ft soon.. but searching for chiller & canister filter pump..

FYI, my tank has been about 3wks+ or 4wks... water left to cycle for a week before introducing 5 Sakura, 10 crs... all doing fine.. and Sakura started having eggs after 4days in the tank... algae also starting to grow on my tank sides (what should i do? ottos?)

----------


## alvinchan80

> Heres a quick update after 3 weeks.
> 
> Happy to say casualty 0 so far.
> 
> Here sone updates with snail and more crs.
> 
> Happy to say a week has pass no issues.


Oh ya... i have to buy the IQ3 tank lid becoz my CRS jumps out... and also custom a netting to prevent the shrimps from committing suicide when they try to swim into the tiny holes which led to the filter...

----------


## takumee

I a few occasion saw my Otto gana suck into the small hole.better get something to cover up

----------


## takumee

More

----------


## alvinchan80

> I a few occasion saw my Otto gana suck into the small hole.better get something to cover up


you can try taking a small unused/old net, den you cut and cover up the holes... thats what i did... i think i going to get myself an otto... i need an algae eater.. my tank is starting to have algae inside...
did u get the IQ3 tank lid? my crs actually jumped out couple of times and i ran to buy the lid in case of more suicides... but now they are less swimming, more crawling & scavenging... think they shld be more used to the tank... but i still love your tank.. nice & natural feel.... *regrets...*

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

> you can try taking a small unused/old net, den you cut and cover up the holes... thats what i did... i think i going to get myself an otto... i need an algae eater.. my tank is starting to have algae inside...
> did u get the IQ3 tank lid? my crs actually jumped out couple of times and i ran to buy the lid in case of more suicides... but now they are less swimming, more crawling & scavenging... think they shld be more used to the tank... but i still love your tank.. nice & natural feel.... *regrets...*


if crs try to jump out of the water, it means that there is something wrong with your water parameters. you can trying getting sponge from DIASO and cut it to ur fitting size for the inlet pipe.

----------


## alvinchan80

> if crs try to jump out of the water, it means that there is something wrong with your water parameters. you can trying getting sponge from DIASO and cut it to ur fitting size for the inlet pipe.


Crystal bro, only twice did the shrimps jumped out.. Now it seems like they are swimming & scavenging well already.. Tat means they shld be fine for now until my 2ft project right?

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

more or less should be alright

----------


## takumee

More shots on my snails

----------


## alvinchan80

takumee.. sorry for OT a couple of times in your thread... your IQ3 tank really nice... simple, not overcrowded... just right....

i m really going to start the 2ft soon... *hehe*

----------


## takumee

I did thought of keeping a 2 ft at home.

But I still find a shrimp tank shoul be kept at max 2 ft.any size beyond will make the shrimps really in proportional.

But to invest on a chiller for shrimps maybe keeping a marine tank is much better.

I beginning to understand why people has the enthusiasm to start a nano shrimp tank and gave up after.

Main reason is you cant really scape much and cannot introduce more shrimps.

But as of now for office pleasure,I'm happy as it is.

I went to crshaven a few rounds and got some good ideas of keeping nano tanks.

Got time I will diy myself.

Cheers to shrimp keeping

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

> I did thought of keeping a 2 ft at home.
> 
> But I still find a shrimp tank shoul be kept at max 2 ft.any size beyond will make the shrimps really in proportional.
> 
> But to invest on a chiller for shrimps maybe keeping a marine tank is much better.
> 
> I beginning to understand why people has the enthusiasm to start a nano shrimp tank and gave up after.
> 
> Main reason is you cant really scape much and cannot introduce more shrimps.
> ...


its possible to introduce more shrimps if you have a bigger tank. Mine 2ft crs tank house about 200+ shrimps including shrimplets. I believe if you search the around the forum, some bros have beautiful planted tanks with crs inside. Most people gave up because they do not have a chiller to sustain the life of a crs if not they didnt get the right water parameters for them to live or breed.

----------


## takumee

More shots today taken with iPhone 10mins ago.

----------


## takumee

I just realized my moss start to grow something like dust like particles.

What is the cause?

----------


## takumee

More photos this week

----------


## alvinchan80

very beautiful... whats the temp u get from ur thermometer in the tank normally?

----------


## takumee

Avg 25 degree.hope to successfully breed some in an IQ3

----------


## alvinchan80

> Avg 25 degree.hope to successfully breed some in an IQ3


on avg can hit 25 degrees? i never checked my IQ3.. but if it can hit 25 degrees i think its quite good.. what location did you placed you tank? mine is placed with LED lights on from 9am to 10pm & aircon switched on from 8pm to 9am daily... so I dont really know what is the temperature when i never put a thermometer in it.. I think also must consider the PH and the rest of the water condition right? Right now, my Sakura mamas seems to have 'aborted' their babies.. i dont see them having any eggs.. (or maybe those Galaxy fishes ate them up... *darn*)

----------


## takumee

Ya.25degrees as I have one thermometer to monitor.

More photos today

----------


## jordanz

Hi may I know if the small motor pump that comes with dymax IQ3 is noisy? getting IQ3 soon to setup in my bedroom, but worry the pump generate noise...
end up cant sleep.....

----------


## takumee

It's very quiet.

Hardly hear it. Can wrap with sponge or filter if too loud.

Hope this helps.

----------


## alvinchan80

agreed.. its very quiet.. doesnt make any noise actually...

takumee bro, i placed a thermometer into my IQ3 which is in my room.. and i get a range of temperature through out the day...
Day - 24deg to 26.6deg (non aircon)
Night - 23deg average
Do you think its alright? i am just worried that the range might be too big.. (22deg - 27deg throughout the day)

Till now I dont have any casualties *choi choi* but definitely no breeding from my CRS.. has Sakura mama.. thats about it..

----------


## jordanz

Thanks for the info guys. Got my IQ3 setup on Saturday. Pump is very quiet, can't hear anything at all.

----------


## Navanod

IQ3 is a great tank if you use it in an aircon room. However, please be mindful of the shrimplets getting sucked into the filter. There's also a hole halfway down the backwall that acts as some kind of bypass and water auto-leveling purpose which even adult shrimps can swim through. I see that you've plugged it but you have to be make sure you clean the top filters often or once it start to clog, the tank will overflow and the sump behind will be empty...

----------


## alvinchan80

Navanod: yeah.. its a great tank to be used in aircon room.. but the temperature fluctuation is quite bad from day to night from 23deg - 27deg... the filter what i do is use a green netting to cover so that the shrimps wont swim through.. as for the hole, i have shine a light through it.. it seems that there is foam/sponge blocking any shrimps from going in... i never do much water change except adding in water to maintain a level in the sump (pump side)..

----------


## takumee

Ya.I ever saw my shrimp getting stuck halfway into the small hole.pull e stressed bugger out.luckily still alive today.

Have placed a net over also.

Temperature wise I also face e same fluctuations.

Maybe gotta on aircon whole day.

Tats why end of day if you really wanna keep many shrimps, a chiller and a bigger scape tank is needed.

Iq3 meant for deco only.

Cheers for more iq3 members.

Some snap shots to see please..

----------


## takumee

hi all,

i have decided to give up this hobby as will be changing job soon.

new workplace non desk bound job. home too many tanks already.

anyone interested pls msg me at 81881884.

take full set with my scape at 80 firm. before wednesday.

non separate sales as prefer to sell as a whole.

thanks

----------


## takumee

grab and go.

60 full set. plus 3-4 CRS.

set up less than 2 months if you refer to my starting thread.

----------


## stmoo

> agreed.. its very quiet.. doesnt make any noise actually...
> 
> takumee bro, i placed a thermometer into my IQ3 which is in my room.. and i get a range of temperature through out the day...
> Day - 24deg to 26.6deg (non aircon)
> Night - 23deg average
> Do you think its alright? i am just worried that the range might be too big.. (22deg - 27deg throughout the day)
> 
> Till now I dont have any casualties *choi choi* but definitely no breeding from my CRS.. has Sakura mama.. thats about it..



i got mine and set the flow rate to min. after a day start to make noise. what is the flow rate you adjust to?

----------

